# Milling in the Rain!



## burningwood (Sep 5, 2011)

It has been raining hard since about 12:40 am last night so when I woke this morning I thought the day would be shot. When the rain slowed some I said why not mill it's not raining that hard, so once I was back in the woods an the first board was milled mother nature cut loose with a good down pour. 

Once I was wet I decided to mill a total of seven boards, all nine footers. Attached are some pictures.


View attachment 197911
View attachment 197912
View attachment 197913
View attachment 197914
View attachment 197915



bw


----------



## hamish (Sep 5, 2011)

A wee bit North of you but got up this morning to rain, figured my day is shot, no sense heading to the bush........must have said it out loud, the wife got ahold of me, f'n shopping (and everything was closed for labour day), junk around the house..........argh a terrible day. From now on I will mill regardless of the weather...........or at least go sit in the bush under my poncho!

Looking good, you have been getting some nice boards out of all the trees you have been milling.


----------



## BobL (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice - I like the wagon and trailer too.


----------



## burningwood (Sep 5, 2011)

hamish said:


> A wee bit North of you but got up this morning to rain, figured my day is shot, no sense heading to the bush........must have said it out loud, the wife got ahold of me, f'n shopping (and everything was closed for labour day), junk around the house..........argh a terrible day. From now on I will mill regardless of the weather...........or at least go sit in the bush under my poncho!
> 
> Looking good, you have been getting some nice boards out of all the trees you have been milling.



Hamish; I hate shopping.:msp_sneaky: Thanks; we are very happy with the boards we milled so far. We plan on building a small cabin and hope to start next spring/summer.

bw


----------



## john taliaferro (Sep 5, 2011)

..or at least go sit in the bush under my poncho!


----------



## burningwood (Sep 5, 2011)

*trailer*



BobL said:


> Nice - I like the wagon and trailer too.



That was the first one we bought, since we started milling and hauling out some of the boards I've found out I have to make it sturdier. The angle iron in the back will flop down when coming up a hill with a good load in it which causes you to lose some of the back or side boards on the wagon.



bw


----------



## upstateny (Sep 5, 2011)

Where abouts in NY are you? We've gotten some serious rain here around Gore Mt. in the last couple weeks.


----------



## burningwood (Sep 6, 2011)

*Rain*



upstateny said:


> Where abouts in NY are you? We've gotten some serious rain here around Gore Mt. in the last couple weeks.




The town of Colton, just over two hours north of you. We have seen our share of rain but not the amount you have.


bw


----------



## smokinj (Sep 7, 2011)

You want to mill in the rain go ahead but dont go crying when you get sick! lol I can hear my Mom yelling that...


----------



## sachsmo (Sep 7, 2011)

As Damned HOT as it's been this Summer, millin' in the rain seems real nice.


----------



## Timberframed (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice work. The saws would run cooler to boot. That milling site near a ridge? Down here in SE PA we're getting it again for the next two days heck it's pouring down again right now.


----------



## burningwood (Sep 7, 2011)

Timberframed said:


> Nice work. The saws would run cooler to boot. That milling site near a ridge? Down here in SE PA we're getting it again for the next two days heck it's pouring down again right now.



Timberframed, yes it's near a ridge. Your correct on the saw running cooler which is nice. Man you guys are getting whacked with rain, with another system coming in behind it.

bw


----------



## Timberframed (Sep 7, 2011)

Ya another round of pelting rain. All Irene did for us here was blow down a bunch of worthless Silver Maple. All I can figure to do with it is stick it in my shop's wood burner. Can't mill the Ash log I've been working for some time now for the ground at the site is slogged and don't want to rutt it up with my 4x4.


----------



## BlueRider (Sep 8, 2011)

Timberframed said:


> Nice work. The saws would run cooler to boot. That milling site near a ridge? Down here in SE PA we're getting it again for the next two days heck it's pouring down again right now.


 
The increase in humidity will also cause it to run leaner.


----------



## Timberframed (Sep 8, 2011)

Unless you have a saw like this which was designed to get wet...really wet. Cutting concrete.





Same saw in dry wood



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BlueRider (Sep 8, 2011)

Running leaner in the rain is not a question of if the saw was designed to run around water. its more based in physical science and the fact that the water vapor in the air mixture displaces some of the available oxygen, thus a leaner air-fuel ratio. It probably isn't enough to fry a saw but it is something to be aware of for maximizing performance/power.


----------



## mesquite dog (Sep 8, 2011)

burningwood said:


> It has been raining hard since about 12:40 am last night so when I woke this morning I thought the day would be shot. When the rain slowed some I said why not mill it's not raining that hard, so once I was back in the woods an the first board was milled mother nature cut loose with a good down pour.
> 
> Once I was wet I decided to mill a total of seven boards, all nine footers. Attached are some pictures.
> 
> ...


 

OMG! That is some freaking beautiful forest you got there! Rain? Rain? I know I`ve heard that term before, we don`t get that here! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## burningwood (Sep 9, 2011)

mesquite dog said:


> OMG! That is some freaking beautiful forest you got there! Rain? Rain? I know I`ve heard that term before, we don`t get that here! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
mesquite dog, thanks. Before we bought it the owner never used it but let his cousin use it some for hunting. I think the previous owner had some of the woods logged off once that he told me about.

I wish we could send you some rain, hope some moisture from the gulf comes your way.


bw


----------



## Garmins dad (Sep 11, 2011)

hamish said:


> A wee bit North of you but got up this morning to rain, figured my day is shot, no sense heading to the bush........must have said it out loud, the wife got ahold of me, f'n shopping (and everything was closed for labour day), junk around the house..........argh a terrible day. From now on I will mill regardless of the weather...........or at least go sit in the bush under my poncho!
> 
> Looking good, you have been getting some nice boards out of all the trees you have been milling.


 
That right there made my week.. Funny stuff...


----------



## burningwood (Sep 12, 2011)

*In the Rain*



mesquite dog said:


> OMG! That is some freaking beautiful forest you got there! Rain? Rain? I know I`ve heard that term before, we don`t get that here! :hmm3grin2orange:




The thing I noticed about milling in the rain is you better check your filter after every milled board, you get so much more build up. I could mill for a month in dry weather & never get that type of build up.


bw


----------

